# Need help to Help ID my 92



## theaof1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 92 purchased around 1982(?) It has frame mounted (non-ambi) safety only. Frame has a 5 digit number and the slide is marked "Pist. Mod. 92 Cal 9 para" and Beretta. The mag release is at lower LHS grip panel. It may have came with black plastic grips but I only have the Pachmayr's now. No box to help with ID.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It's been a while for me on Beretta but I think it's a 92S,maybe the SB.Not sure what factory grips were,I'd think plastic but the last SB I saw had wood.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe that is an original Beretta 92, no suffix. I shot one many years ago, and preferred the frame-mounted safety over the slide-mounted safety/decocker of the later models. Progressing from the Model 92 through the next several major model changes:

92S -- Moved safety to slide, added decocking function.
92SB -- Moved magazine release button from base of grip to the behind-the-base-of-the-trigger-guard location.
92SB-F -- Changed frame to add hooked/grooved front on trigger guard (for support-hand finger placement, a frame "feature" which continues to this day in many pistols, including my otherwise-beloved Glocks).


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks DJ,i's been so long since I've been around these I keep forgetting the lineage.I won't even attempt todays variations.Since Taurus bought Beretta's old machinery,I keep thinking the SB is a frame safety with American mag release.


----------



## theaof1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I think your right that it is a 92. Probably made on Beretta machinery. I just wish there where better options for sights since my 20-15 vision went the way of .50 gasoline.


----------

